# Alternative zu Oase AquaMax Eco Premium 16000 gesucht



## Capabile (21. März 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

vor ca. drei Jahren habe ich einen wunderschönen kleinen Teich (8000l) geerbt.
Zum Glück habe ich immer artig aufgepasst, wenn mein Vater sich stundenlang mit dem Teich beschäftigt hat und so lief auch eine ganze Weile alles rund.
Nach dem reinigen der Durchlauffilter sah ich zwar regelmäßig aus wie ein Ferkel, aber ansonsten kam ich richtig gut klar....bis plötzlich die Oase Aqua Max Eco Premium 16000 ihren Geist aufgegeben hat.

Gibt es eine Alternative zu der Aqua Max Filterpumpe, die kompatibel mit dem Oase Bitron 24C Vorklärgerät ist?? Ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich habe meine Fischlein (Goldfische und 2 Kois, die in diesem Teich geboren wurden...viell. sinds auch Mischlinge...ich hab leider keine Ahnung) ins Herz geschlossen, aber 500€ für eine Filterpumpe ist für mich leider unbezahlbar.

Kann ich eine andere Filterpumpe, außer die von Oase anschließen????
Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar....und ich glaube es eilt, denn der Algenwuchs steigt mit jedem Sonnenstrahl....hilfe, hilfe.....


----------



## Micha61 (21. März 2014)

Hallo,
Du kannst auch diese einsetzen, muss keine Oa.. sein.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AquaForte-Ec...s-/370598870364?pt=Pumpen&hash=item564969fd5c
Bei 8 m³ würde ich pers., max eine 12000er nehmen, kommt aber auch auf die vorhandenen Gegebenheiten an Deinem Teich an.

LG Micha


----------



## samorai (21. März 2014)

Hi Capabile!
Für zwei Koi´s und ein paar Goldfische reicht auch ne 6000 er Pumpe. Bei Deinen Teich von 8000 l Inhalt wird er alle 1 1/2 h umgewälzt und ich wage auch zu behaupten, da bleibt mehr Dreck in Deinen Filter hängen, weil das Wasser viel ruhiger durch Deinen Filter läuft wie mit solcher "Kanonone" von 16000 l.
Das währe noch eine Marktlücke,Testpumpen oder Leihpumpen! Damit würde die Frage; Wieviel Pumpe braucht mein Teich tatsächlich,effizient gelößt werden.
Faustregel für Filter; so viel Wasser wie möglich und so langsam wie möglich. D.h.; die größten Anschlüsse verwenden oder auf Schwerkraft umstellen mit 100 derter Verrohrung.

mfg Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2014)

Hallo Capabile,
mach' uns doch mal schlauer : wo soll die Pumpe hin, wie hoch über Teichniveau soll sie das Wasser befördern, muss der Bitron zu 100% durchströmt werden, und vor allen Dingen - was kommt dahinter?
Mit ein paar Fotos läßt sich das ganze auch noch besser verdeutlichen. Es gibt viele Teichpumpen, und bislang haben auch meine Vorredner den Eindruck, dass Du nicht das Optimum besessen hast.


----------



## Capabile (23. März 2014)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten. Wenn ich diese richtig deute, dann kann ich eine Pumpe von welcher Firma auch immer kaufen - hauptsache eine 6000-1200-er??
Ist das richtig???
Anbei ein paar Fotos. Die tiefste Stelle hat leider nur max. 1m - der Landschaftsbauer hat uns vor etlichen Jahren vernatzt - so kam es auch, dass unsere größten Kois den Winter vor vier Jahren nicht überlebt haben :-(. Die Pumpe lag bisher immer am tiefsten Punkt.


----------



## lollo (23. März 2014)

Capabile schrieb:


> Ist das richtig???



Hallo,

ein klares nein. Beim Kauf einer Pumpe solltest du zur eigenen Sicherheit immer darauf achten, dass diese das VDE oder GS Zeichen besitzen.


----------



## Nori (23. März 2014)

Merkwürdige Filterkonstellation - ein kleiner Druckfilter wird einem Durchlauffilter vorgeschaltet (wenn ich die Bilder richtig interprediere)
Wundert mich nicht mit dem Reinigungsaufwand - ein Druckfilter ist halt kein Vorfilter.
Scheinbar ist keine große Förderhöhe nötig - deshalb reicht eine 6-8000-er Pumpe völlig.
Überleg dir eher den Filter zu optimieren - also raus mit dem Druckfilter und einen Vorfilter stattdessen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2014)

Hallo Capabile,
hab' erst mal vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder ! Jetzt können sich schon viel mehr Leute was vorstellen, und können wir sinnvollere Tipps geben. Für einen einfachen Ersatz einer Filterpumpe liegst Du schon mal richtig mit einer maximalen Durchlaufleistung von 6,5 - 12 m³/h. Deine Bilder machen es auch möglich, den richtigen Pumpentyp zu empfehlen. In Deinem Fall ist eine der "Standard-Teichpumpen" zu empfehlen. Als "Förderhöhe" sollten 4 m (oder ein wenig mehr) angegeben sein.
Hier noch kurz ein paar Gedanken von mir, was ein billiges Modell von einem teureren (z. B. Oase Aquamax) unterscheidet, für Deine Situation:
- kleinerer Ansaugkorb, der sich leichter zusetzt (und man darf in den Teich ... ),
- mechanischer Nachbau eines Altmodells mit erhöhtem Reinigungs/Pflegeaufwand (ist in Deinem Fall kein Argument, weil der Teich flach ist, und die Pumpe im Winter so nicht laufen kann - die Pumpe wirst Du eh' min 1x pro Jahr reinigen),
- kürzere Gesamtnutzungsdauer, insbesondere durch geringere Robustheit eines preiswerteren Modells.
Dein Teich sieht so klasse  aus, dass es sich lohnt, über die Filterkonfiguration zu diskutieren. Natürlich nur, wenn Du das auch willst (d. h. noch mehr Geld ausgeben, oder für weniger Geld Zeit investieren, lernen, selber basteln ). Als Lohn winkt nicht nur klares Wasser, sondern auch deutlich weniger Stress bei der "Gewässerpflege". Mir selbst ist das an meinem Teich manchmal gar nicht mehr bewusst - ich genieße es einfach. Ich selbst bin auch weder Handwerker, noch Ingenieur - dennoch bekommt man irgendwie eine eigene Lösung hin.


----------



## Micha61 (24. März 2014)

Hallo Capabile,

ich schlisse mich den Worten von Kurzhals mal an.
Dein Teich ist wirklich sehr hübsch anzusehen und ich würde auch einen anderen Filter empfehlen.
Mein vorheriger Teich hatte auch 8 m³ Inhalt, habe fast jährlich ein neues Filterchen gekauft ( habe auf die Verkäufer gehört)
und war nie zufrieden. Bis ich dann doch einmal, tiefer in die Tasche griff und mir den Oase Biotec 18 Screenmatic und eine Bitron 25 zugelegt habe.
Eine 8500er Pumpe angeschlossen und von Stund an, machte der Teich wieder Spass. Jetzt im Frühjahr, stellen viele ihre Filtertechnik um, schau mal in die Bucht oder in die Kleinanzeigen, da kannst vieleicht ein Schnäppchen machen.

LG Micha


----------

